
The fall and rise of technology juggernauts - jeo1234
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/6b859714-99ba-11e5-9228-87e603d47bdc.html
======
dstyrb
[https://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=we...](https://www.google.com.hk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjK36q27cPJAhWJKJQKHTgwB9cQqQIIGzAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ft.com%2Fcms%2Fs%2F0%2F6b859714-99ba-11e5-9228-87e603d47bdc.html&usg=AFQjCNEoWH8mpNSXgRV9XcrCMYBSg0UBGA&sig2=wfdZYlmuaW3WmIxoY1lGTQ&cad=rja)

------
corv
"Almost all of today’s technology juggernauts formed before about 2008
required smallish amounts of capital. Google, for example, consumed only $8m
before turning profitable. Maybe this means that sooner or later a new class
of company will come into vogue — a rare species known as the profitable
unicorn."

Unlikely as long as an investor led arms race is on.

